# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  SQL injection Attack-patch available but...

## Simple10

The intrusions represent a whole new level of threat to users on the Internet. Instead of the attack seeking to launch a virus or worm at individual computers, it invaded Web databases and used them to host its malicious code and distribute it every time site visitors sought information beyond a home page or product page from the database. But for the fact it used an old and already guarded against Windows exploit, it might still be spreading across the Internet, security experts said. 

InformationWeek

----------

